# Bigger Boring Bars



## ducdon (Feb 12, 2019)

I have a nice carbide insert type boring bar but I find it a little light for some jobs, so I made up these guys. I had some fly cutters I wasn't using so I just fitted them into CRS round stock. Seems to work.


----------

